# Is play videos of birds ok?



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

We just got Luna 3 days ago. She's settling in well. I've read all the stickies and watched a few you tube videos on budgies. When she hears the budgies, she goes crazy and starts chirping a lot. 

I'm torn between playing the videos which obviously makes her happy verses wondering if that will set back the taming time. 

Right now we just talk to her a lot. No hands since it's only been 3 days. 

Thoughts on playing bird videos for her? Lol

On a different note, I just got excited and wanted to share. I needed to change her water and I had to put my hand right next to her. She didn't fly away! I purposely didn't pet her because I wanted to keep her calm. But so cool. She's learning to trust already!!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

It's best to take things slowly while they're settling into routines. If you can't change food/water without putting hand inside the cage, just move very slowly. Lots of cages can be serviced from the outside. It's good that she doesn't flutter but I'd wait to do more one on one with her right now. With the videos, the calling from other budgies stimulates her to call back and although it's not necessarily serious, it keeps her brain thinking of making contact with other budgies. If you want a bonded tame bird I'd wait until she's tame and starting to bond with you until using sounds of other budgies. This site encourages sitting reading or singing when you're present. For background noise, a tv with music or even a talk show give added noise (budgies love noise) that usually make budgies feel more secure (as opposed to a quiet room). Having your budgie come to trust you and view you as a companion does give you a great feeling, but it takes some time.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad you didn't try and touch her, you shouldn't try to touch your budgie until several weeks have passed and they are completely comfortable with your hand very near to them in the cage. 

Additionally, budgies don't like to be petted generally, by the way  

She sounds like she's settling in well! Playing bird sounds is okay if she seems calmed by them, if it stresses her out or she seems too excited or agitated you should instead play calm music in the background.


----------



## Angielovesbirds (Dec 16, 2010)

I love playing budgie sounds for myself. My parrots like it too. So that's a plus. lol Don't know about my new baby but since they live in flocks I am sure Cricket well like it too.


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

She seems to like it. I just don't want to slow the taming process. That being said, when I came home yesterday she was so happy to see me. She chattered to me most of the evening and hopped about happily. It's only been 4 days so I'm just sitting by her cage and talking. What a joy to see her happy to see me.  She is settling in so well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest you play music for Luna rather than budgie sounds and videos. Budgies like music and Luna will learn to enjoy chirping to the music as time goes by.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

When the time comes that your budgie does learn to step up, remember most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. 
Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*


----------

